# SEOUL | Geumcheongu Lotte New Stay | 34 fl | Prep



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Now Seoul's house lease price rise up.
So many people going out to outside of metro
Therefore Korea government allocated New stay in geumchongu(my home town)
1500 house will be built in old lotte aluminum factory.
This place for 준공업지역 semi heavy industry area. So can't develop as residence 
But they give incentive for this project. 

New stay is long term lease houses for poor class in korea.
So they lease house long years with cheap price.
http://www.ajunews.com/view/20160428090711290


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Belwo is project place
SAM_1417 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1418 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1419 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1421 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1422 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this place very near from 1 line station 

54207_33343_2720 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
Compare with another New stay rendering in geumcheongu
Now Lotte under construction above rendering new stay in same district i.e geumcheongu

Above building 400 houses
and lotte to built that.

So easily guess how tall this project will be.

This project 1500 houses. So 4 times larger than above project


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

My guess around 45fl 6~7 unit will be built in there
this is my home town where i playing when i was kids
this is national project so fast track 
let's keep on iron it.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

T444T4 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
(red)one public park 
*official*
*1524* house for middle class people.
24/59/84m2 room type
*34fl 3flbasemnet*
I have no information how many building will be built
But 34fl 
It included hotel class service(safety,laundry etc)
All of them rent not allowed for buying 
lent house


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

56 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*---*

Snap_2017.05.04_20.26.02_005 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
*My home town Geumcheongu Lotte New Stay begin make hoarding*

area : 45,144㎡
B4fl / 34fl
1,055 houses
long term leased residence for middle class.

20170905_205857 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170905_205859 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170905_205903 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

taken by galaxy s8!!! wow good camera 

location http://naver.me/xp0kBqaT


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Belwo is project place
SAM_1417 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1418 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1419 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1421 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1422 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this place very near from 1 line station 

54207_33343_2720 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
Compare with another New stay rendering in geumcheongu
Now Lotte under construction above rendering new stay in same district i.e geumcheongu

Above building 400 houses
and lotte to built that.

So easily guess how tall this project will be.

This project 1500 houses. So 4 times larger than above project

^^
before

20171023_125140 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171023_122637 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171023_122611 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171023_122606 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

Inside demolish big progress when i saw

location http://naver.me/xp0kBqaT


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Official Selling marketing begin!!!*

20171125_083254 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20171125_083121 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
location http://naver.me/xp0kBqaT

*Official Selling marketing begin!!!*









http://blog.naver.com/budongsan514/221145459031








http://01030047780.com/221141378806
^^
Very pleasure street avenue's commercial shops!
and a lot of middle class population will be live in here.
so home town more vibrant and real estate price rise up!!
919 house!
Official marketing name is 독산역 롯데캐슬 DOCK SAN station lotte castle


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Official sale begin*

Marketing target "middle class" 59m3 about 2200 thousand deposit and + monthly lease fee
lease fee very cheap when compared with other global major cities's price

http://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/all/20171201133244296


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Successfully House sold out!*

Korea real estate sold house before U/C begin.

Now 630 supply in this project but 2447 people submit buying bank document to lotte. 

http://www.edaily.co.kr/news/news_detail.asp?newsId=01489126616156552&mediaCodeNo=257&OutLnkChk=Y

http://blog.naver.com/jinsukimu/221154941498


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.lottecastle.co.kr/apt/constrtCurrent/consStat.do?aptCd=AT00206&aptMenuCd=AM0052


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Delete thread as there is an active duplicate for same project: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2026708


----------

